

TriggerTrap -- a hackable, universal camera trigger - hopeless
http://triggertrap.com/2011/07/05/triggertrap-what-does-it-do/

======
pwhermanson
This has exceeded its funding goal on Kickstarter. It still has 24 days to go!
It sounds like an incredible gadget to solve many photographic dilemmas. Say
you wanted to get a wide angle photograph of a leopard as it approaches a
watering hole. You don't want to be standing 2 feet away, otherwise you might
get attacked, or the leopard just won't make an appearance. What if you wanted
to time the shutter speed with the exact moment a water balloon is punctured?
This device could apply to both those situations...Pretty neat. Wish I had
$75. But I'm saving up for a new camera.

